# I'm studying abroad!



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a long time and I'd thought I would give a quick update with what I have been doing. Well basically, despite my fears and doubts and after finally getting my father's approval I finally decided to take the step and study abroad! I have been in Germany for almost 3 weeks and have already done things I could never do in the states. I went to a bar (I hate the idea of drinking so I'll probably never do that again lol), I have been grocery shopping, and gone on buses and trains and asked complete strangers for directions. I even have a really close friend that lives in my building and I have made a couple other friends as well. The first weeks have been great and I felt like another person although I feel my depression coming back again but I'm trying to fight it and remind myself that one of my dreams have come true!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow no response guess I'll delete this no one cares


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I care. Good job! Do you speak German?


Thank you  I'm about to finish and fail an intensive intro course I just started for 4 weeks so a little bit...but I'll repeat the class this semester.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

just deleting it thanks for the support


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> just deleting it thanks for the support


People rarely respond to threads in this section, don't take it personally. Sounds like a really cool experience, hopefully you're enjoying it.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's too cool, I wish I had the opportunity to do something like that


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That sounds so amazing! That's one of my long-time dreams...studying somewhere in the UK or Japan. Especially Japan because the culture and language fascinates me. I'd love to teach English or become a translator. 

I'm so glad you're doing well!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Slytherclaw said:


> Congratulations! That sounds so amazing! That's one of my long-time dreams...studying somewhere in the UK or Japan. Especially Japan because the culture and language fascinates me. I'd love to teach English or become a translator.
> 
> I'm so glad you're doing well!


Thank you! Japan would be so nice! There's like one Japanese girl here and shes super nice..just a bit hard to understand haha. I'd love to teach English (as a second language) as well! I'm going to try to be a teacher assistant for that at local schools here should be interesting  And I want to take a teaching ESL class here as well.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> People rarely respond to threads in this section, don't take it personally. Sounds like a really cool experience, hopefully you're enjoying it.


Suppose you're right. I might make another thread in the more depressing side of this website. And yes I am usually enjoying it  .


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

anxious87 said:


> That's too cool, I wish I had the opportunity to do something like that


Thank you I am very grateful for it


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, you go girl. That's awesome news.
I'm hoping to live in Germany myself some day so reading this gives me some kind of hope. Haha.

Wish you all the good luck : )


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

That's excellent, I'm happy for you


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations! It's great to feel you've conquered some of the challenges life's thrown at you. Keep up the great work -- and enjoy your time in Germany!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm happy to see that you are having a fun time in Germany. Going to a bar is the main thing that I have not done in my home area as well. I'll be going abroad in Mexico for 3 months, and I see myself doing many things that I have been unable to do in my native area. There's just a horrible stigma I get when it comes to the social activities here...But, I'm willing to try out new things in a foreign country though.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

Whoop Whoop! I hope I'm as successful this summer! Congrats!


----------



## SeeYouInDream (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations! That's so awesome! Good job with everything you've accomplished! 

I also hope you do well and learn a lot of German! 

It's one of my dreams to travel, and it would be a good way to do that by studying abroad. I just hope I get to arrange it all and get my parents to allow me to, haha. I'd like to travel around Europe the most, and it's my dream to live there someday soon!

It's awesome to see you having one of your dreams come true! I really hope you continue to enjoy everything in Germany


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Good job op what's her name


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations, sounds awesome! I've always wanted to travel abroad and hopefully i get to one day. Good Luck!


----------



## Janetblue83 (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations! This will be the time of your life. In my college days I had friends with social anxiety who studied abroad and it helped them grow and overcome their fears. I wish I would have done it! Enjoy it and don't drink if you don't want to. I used to use it to help me talk to people but it got out of hand and had to quit. Not to say that would be the same for everyone but it was wrong for me.


----------



## Purpley (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow congrats!! Sounds like you're having a great time -- which makes me more excited thinking of my own study abroad plans (going to Paris in the summer  )


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

That is not a easy accomplishment especially for people who have anxiety.I don't have SA anymore but even i can't do that but i didn't wanted it.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

Im happy for you. I too am studying abroad, been here for 8 months now and ive made 0 friends.SA is kinda intense when you are different from everyone else. Im african btw, which country are you from?


----------



## winterfell2014 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thats amazing!! 

I'm hoping to study abroad but feel anxious about it. Youve given me hope and inspiration!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

winterfell2014 said:


> Thats amazing!!
> 
> I'm hoping to study abroad but feel anxious about it. Youve given me hope and inspiration!


Aw thank you! I'd definitely recommend it! Being in another country is definitely giving me the inspiration I need to do things I could never do in the states!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It takes guts for a person with social anxiety to go that far away from home. I don't know how you did it but you did it. Home is my place of security. Sometimes my parents would kick me out for stupid reasons but seriously, I'd rather be at home. Good for you for choosing to go to Europe. I would never do something like that. Europe is too crowded and I would feel homesick.


----------

